# RNC Pro Cranks



## Pesling (24. April 2006)

Moin,
ich bin seit letzter Woche Besitzer einer RNC Pro Crank mit TI-Achse, die Kurbel war fürs Geld die leichteste. Ich fahr sie mit einem Primo US BB. Nach der Montage war ich im Skatepark...nach ner halben Stunde knarzten sie ganz leicht, wenn ich ordentlich "pedaliert" habe. Naja ich bin dann noch ne Stunde so gefahren und dann nach Hause...hab die Kurbel demontiert, die Gewindegänge und Schrauben entfettet und dann alles mit Loctite richtig festgebombt/-schraubt.
Nun ist meine Befürchtung, dass - wenn sie sich nochmal lockern (falls es überhaupt das war, weil viel konnte ich net mehr nachziehen, als ichs gecheckt hab) - sie auslutschen, wie man es von alten Vierkant-Shlimpano Deore Kurbel o.ä. kennt. 
Habt ihr da Tipps, wie man eine Vierkant Kurbel richtig montiert, dass sie sich net lockert, knarzt oder ähnliches? Oder hab ich vll. was bei der Montage net beachtet (hatte keine Anleitung, hab sie so zusammengeschraubt, wie man das von normalen BMX-Kurbeln kennt)?
Verbindlichsten Dank!


----------



## machtsgut (24. April 2006)

bitte bei titan kein fett verwenden sondern dieses TI-Pasten kram...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (24. April 2006)

Hab ich net gemacht. Ez ist gar nichts auf der Achse oder den Kurbelarmen. Hab alles weggemacht, was noch noch an Rückständen von der alten Achse war. Greift normales Fett Titan an?


----------



## Misanthrop (24. April 2006)

stahl und titan verschweißen sich gerne mal, wenn man kein titanfett benutzt
bei alu eigentlich nicht der fall..
kannst davon ausgehen, dass die lager butze sind...

aber die kurbel taugt aufjedenfall. gute wahl
abwarten und sehen was sich entwickelt


----------



## Pesling (24. April 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> kannst davon ausgehen, dass die lager butze sind...



Dieser Wortlaut ist mir net geläufig, was heißt das


----------



## AerO (24. April 2006)

im arsch.


----------



## Flatpro (24. April 2006)

üputtttt.... hast warscheinlich den inneren spacer zu kurz gehabt...


----------



## Tobster (24. April 2006)

würd nochma schaun ob halt der spacer zwischn den beidn lagern die korrekte länge hat un denn alles gescheit zusamm baun, incl. der verwendung von der ti-prep oaste oder kupferpaste...den ohne dies sollt ma titan teile ne verbaun mit anderen dingen...vermute mal, das der spacer zw. den lager ne die richtige länge hatte un denn durch anziehn die lager gequetscht wordn sin --> evnetuell neue lager kaufn 

grüße


----------



## Pesling (24. April 2006)

Ich kanns mir eigentlich net vorstellen, da ich das Lager ja net gewechselt habe. Ich bin das Primolager schon nen halbes Jahr mit ner 22er Demolition-Achse gefahren und ez nur mitm Gummihammer die alte Achse vorsichtig rausgetrieben und die neue Achse rein...ich hatte nur den EINEN großen Spacer im Lager, sprich es gab nichts, was hätte verschwinden können. Bin heute nochmal gefahren...im Moment gibt alles Ruhe.


----------



## Flatpro (24. April 2006)

lager beim raustreiben mitm hammer zerlegt....


----------



## Pesling (24. April 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> lager beim raustreiben mitm hammer zerlegt....



Kann ich mir net vorstellen...weil habs 1) vorsichtig gemacht und 2) mitm GUMMIhammer...und das Geräusch eines frittigen Lagers kenn ich  ...und es würde ja ez noch knarzen, tut es aber net. Im Moment ist ja alles wonderbra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2006)

fahr trotzdem ma bei ner autowerkstatt in der nähe vorbei und lass dir n finger voll kupferpaste geben, bevor du dich am ende ärgerst, wenn du sie nich mehr auseinander bekommst. ist echt super das zeug...


----------



## Pesling (24. April 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> fahr trotzdem ma bei ner autowerkstatt in der nähe vorbei und lass dir n finger voll kupferpaste geben, bevor du dich am ende ärgerst, wenn du sie nich mehr auseinander bekommst. ist echt super das zeug...



Mist ez hab ich schon alles mit Loctite eingebaut  ...egal...gut besorg ich...und wie dann? Achse wieder vorsichtig rausgummihämmern und mit Kupferpaste bestreichen?


----------



## ~Race~Station~ (15. Mai 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> stahl und titan verschweißen sich gerne mal, wenn man kein titanfett benutzt



Ich hab die Kurbel auch und hab sie ohne irgendein Fett oder Paste eingebaut und habe keine Probleme. Ich hab auch US BB, irgendein standardmäßiges.

Ich habe noch nie was davon gehört, dass Titan und Stahl verschweißen - das ist chemisch gar nit möglich! Das geht maximal bei Kunststoffen, die ähnliche Weichmacher haben! So ein Schmarn.


----------



## Bikewarrior (20. Mai 2006)

~Race~Station~ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Kurbel auch und hab sie ohne irgendein Fett oder Paste eingebaut und habe keine Probleme. Ich hab auch US BB, irgendein standardmäßiges.
> 
> Ich habe noch nie was davon gehört, dass Titan und Stahl verschweißen - das ist chemisch gar nit möglich! Das geht maximal bei Kunststoffen, die ähnliche Weichmacher haben! So ein Schmarn.




Du hast ahnung.... 

Schonmal was von Kaltschweißen gehört ? wenn ja dann denk nach und schreib dann.... und wenn nicht heul nicht rumm wenn dir leute mit ahnung was sagen du es aber nicht begreifst da dafür der nötige verstand bei dir fehlt.


----------



## vollepullebmx (25. Mai 2006)

Titan ist hochwertiger als Alu oder Stahl bei Kontakt versucht dann das nicht so edle Metall auch Edel zu werden und es kommt so zu eine Reaktion der Metalle (ganz einfach ausgedrückt)
darum soll man die Kupferpaste (gibt keine Titanpaste) benutzen die meißtens dabei liegt die verhindert die Chemische Reaktion der Metalle mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Hyp3r (26. Mai 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> Titan ist hochwertiger




hochwertiger ist nicht gleich edler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (29. Mai 2006)

vollepullebmx schrieb:
			
		

> Titan ist hochwertiger als Alu oder Stahl bei Kontakt versucht dann das nicht so edle Metall auch Edel zu werden und es kommt so zu eine Reaktion der Metalle (ganz einfach ausgedrückt)
> darum soll man die Kupferpaste (gibt keine Titanpaste) benutzen die meißtens dabei liegt die verhindert die Chemische Reaktion der Metalle mehr oder weniger.



Oder auch das sogenannte Galvanisieren  . Hab alles mit Kupferpaste eingeschmiert und wieder verbaut.


----------



## vollepullebmx (29. Mai 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> hochwertiger ist nicht gleich edler



jetzt haut mal nicht so auf die Kacke ich wollte mich verständlich ausdrücken. Jetzt habt Ihr alle im Chemiebuch nachgelesen und macht ein auf dicke Hose


----------



## evil_rider (30. Mai 2006)

dafür nimmt man kupferpaste...


----------

